# Sleep tight Orinoco xxx



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

The last of my little rodent family passed away yesterday. I went to take him a blackberry and found my gorgeous Orinoco has passed away in his bed. Since Mydus died in April, Orinoco never went back in his cage, he spent his last months free to roam the hammy room floor. He was a decent age for a hamster at 28 months, personality wise, he was an absolute sweetheart, one of the most docile hamsters I have ever had the pleasure of owning. I hope he had a happy life.

Nite Nite my lovely boy xxx



.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

What a gorgeous looking hamster. Night night Orinoco. xx


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I remember you posting about him last year was it?
I'm pretty certain he died a happy hamster, a very loved and spoilt Hammie.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear.

Rest in Peace Orinoco.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am so sorry hun! 

Sleep tight Orinoco!

(ps great name!)


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> I'm so sorry, I remember you posting about him last year was it?
> I'm pretty certain he died a happy hamster, a very loved and spoilt Hammie.


Aw you remembered him I have done a couple of threads about him. I did one in April about him & Mydus, just a week after that thread Mydus passed away. Although he was 2, it was still such a shock because he'd seemed so well. They have such short lives don't they? :-(

Thank you for your kind words Blade & Everyone x

.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

so sorry to hear you've lost this beautiful boy. hope you're ok. Xx


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

RIP Orinoco


----------



## Fudge xx (Mar 26, 2014)

Good night Orinoco sleep tight R.I.P


----------

